# Hiring for Data Analyst/Programmer in Toronto



## slourenco (Sep 17, 2004)

Company:  CREIT Management Limited
Position:     Data Analyst/Programmer

I.  Excel Based Reporting Support: Oversee operations and development of our Excel based reporting platform
II.  Excel Based Reporting Process {backup}:  Performs various procedural duties to execute a monthly report generation when primary individual is unavailable.
Key Tasks
A.  Participates with a project team to produce MS Office-based systems and procedures to enhance reporting and analysis capabilities. 
B.  Collaborates with senior management and project team members to conceptualize by building MS Office based templates and models
C.  Work with various staff to understand business requirements and translate those needs into a working process and report.

EDUCATION AND EXPERIENCE
· Strong visual basic programming 
· 3 – 5 years experience in a application programmer role
· A technology diploma or degree with an emphasis on computer programming
· Microsoft training or designation such an MCP or MCAD
· Strong communication and people skills required from both a business and technical perspective
· Analytic characteristics and detail oriented

All interested candidates can apply to Careers@creit.ca


----------



## WillR (Sep 17, 2004)

So is the money a big secret then ...... why   ? Is it rubbish?


----------



## dougt (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi Will,
It's actually a great job with a great company in Toronto. I've worked with them for 2 years but am moving to Texas next month. I wish I could stay. It's one of the nicest places I've ever worked. It would be of interest to someone with strong VBA skills and some background in financial analysis or real estate.

PS: Anybody have work in Texas or need remote consulting work?    

Doug


----------



## Smitty (Sep 17, 2004)

> PS: Anybody have work in Texas or need remote consulting work?


Where?  Texas is a big state y'all.  :wink: 

Smitty


----------



## dougt (Sep 17, 2004)

Not anywhere near the computing hubs of Austin or Dallas....but out in the West Texas town of El Paso where I married a beautiful Mexican girl.


----------



## Von Pookie (Sep 17, 2004)

Man, I love that song. Childhood flashback, there as my grandpa used to play/sing that all the time. I wonder where my old Marty Robbins tapes are...


----------



## elgringo56 (Sep 18, 2004)

I married a beautiful Mexican girl once, then I found out their tradition is that if you marry one, you marry her whole family....  The only good thing that came out of it was my two daughters.


----------



## Smitty (Sep 18, 2004)

> West Texas town of El Paso


Not a huge tech population there, but they have a need.  All kidding aside, I'd check with the Border Patrol.  AG Edwards has some finance listings.  Although if you can, move to Las Cruces instead, as El Paso can REALLY suck (I'm from Texas, so I can say that...)  You're also closer to skiing in Taos.

And if you are absolutely forced to live there, Chihuahua Charlie's in Juarez can be a fun place to spend a few bucks... :wink: 

Good luck!

Smitty


----------



## dougt (Sep 19, 2004)

pennysaver said:
			
		

> > And if you are absolutely forced to live there, Chihuahua Charlie's in Juarez can be a fun place to spend a few bucks... :wink:
> > Smitty
> 
> 
> Thanks Smitty, but it is with sad heart that I must inform you that they tore down paradise and put up a parking lot.


----------



## Smitty (Sep 19, 2004)

> Thanks Smitty, but it is with sad heart that I must inform you that they tore down paradise and put up a parking lot.


What a **** shame, but I guess all good things must come to an end.    

I guess my shirt is all I'll have to remember it by...

Smitty


----------

